# Sophie contest... think we have to employ new tactic



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

have a thought... Since this is how they caculate the ratings second sentence being the important one)
Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. 
The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo. 

Since Sophie already has high votes..maybe we don't want her at this point to get more votes...because they divide the # of voters into her 'score"... so the more voters into that score will lower the rating. However! the other two have lower vote tally so if we vote and give them "1 s"... more 'voters" into their score... should bring their rating down? Am I thinking correctly? 
Seems this has to be the way to go since they have higher ratings but much lower score!!! Higher #(voters) into that score should bring that rating lower.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good point! I'll keep going in a cirle with the pics and vote a 1 and when I get to her I'll close out and go back in. :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

make sense to me  will do that

kat


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Definately a good point. Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Giving her 10's would still bring up the average. It appears someone is blasting her with 1's. Without our 10's her average will go way down.

She needs our 10's, and we need to give the others 1's.

This is very stressful :smpullhair:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Giving her 10's would still bring up the average. It appears someone is blasting her with 1's. Without our 10's her average will go way down.
> 
> She needs our 10's, and we need to give the others 1's.
> 
> This is very stressful :smpullhair:[/B]


Yes, I agree... the 10s can't hurt, I don't think... we need to get her average up.... 

Someone, maybe a former SM-er or lurker or troll who doesn't like us, is voting against her, I think. It's just too odd that TWO of the others have gotten ahead... Maybe I'm just suspicious but I am!!  

I've been in meetings all day but have been sneaking out to vote!!


When you vote for Sopie with a 10 vote for these two with a 1. They each are at 6.6. Obviously someone is doing the same to us so ....

Sophie: 

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843

*1's Here:*
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checked..Sophie is up to 6.4 and the competition is down to 6.5 !! :smheat:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeyyyyyyy the chi's are dow to 6.4 and are tied with Sophie girl.

But the wet rat is still at 6.5 ....

We may be able to scrape in barely - come on - don't give up everyone ...

Is this what is called a TRI-FECTOR .. I don't know about horse racing but sounds like it ... TRI meaning three ?????????

Talk about neck and neck ...

Melbourne Cup is as far as my horse racing interest goes ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pooey! I can't vote anymore..even deleted my cookies...and stiil was not allowed to vote! Will have to give it a break and try later!
maenwhile we have time to get this job done and done right!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

You are right Terry, imagine if we did that from the beginning , they would have 3500 votes of 1 and I bet their average would have been 2.1 or something. I've been voting for all of the top 5 for about a week I think. but we have to get their vote numbers up 

everyone is 6.4 now :aktion033: we can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Sophie:
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843
> 
> *1's Here:*
> ...


I just had my brother on the phone and he voted for everyone 3 or 4 times. he will keep doing that all day. I told him even if he goes to starbucks or somewhere else keep voting with his laptop wireless and phone.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it against the rules to ask friends on my space to vote?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is it against the rules to ask friends on my space to vote?[/B]


I can't imagine that that would be a problem. Here are the rules:

Eligibility
No purchase necessary. You must be eighteen or over to submit an entry in the contest and you may not submit a photo of anyone other than yourself without their consent. By submitting an entry, you are verifying that you are eighteen years old or older and that the photo you submitted is a photo of you or a person who has expressly consented to allowing you to post their photo on their behalf. Animal Attraction reserves the exclusive right to disqualify any entry at any time, for reasons it, in its sole discretion, believes are not in keeping with the “spirit of the contest”. 

Acceptable Photos
All photos must incorporate pets to be considered for the contest. We cannot accept photos of non-companion animals. We adhere to the guidelines of the Human Society of the United State for our definition of non-companion animals. In addition, AnimalAttraction.com will use its own judgment to determine acceptable content for the contest.

Prize Winners
Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo. The amount of the monthly prizes may change and will be published on the AnimalAttraction.com website at the beginning of each month’s contest period. Taxes are the sole responsibility of the prize winner.

To protect the integrity of the contest, there is a maximum of five (5) voting sessions per person, per day. Voters with the same IP address will receive a message that they have reached the maximum allowable daily sessions when they have done so. 

Intellectual Properties
Animal Attraction owns and retains all proprietary rights in the Website and the Service. The Website contains the copyrighted material, trademarks, and other proprietary information of Animal Attraction, and its licensors. Except for that information which is in the public domain or for which you have been given written permission, you may not copy, modify, publish, transmit, distribute, perform, display, or sell any such proprietary information. By posting information or content to any public area of Animal Attraction, you automatically grant, and you represent and warrant that you have the right to grant, to Animal Attraction and other Animal Attraction Members an irrevocable, perpetual, non-exclusive, fully-paid, worldwide license to use, copy, perform, display and distribute such information and content and to prepare derivative works of, or incorporate into other works, such information and content, and to grant and authorize sub-licenses of the foregoing. 

Content Posted on the Site
You understand and agree that Animal Attraction may review and delete photos that in the sole judgment of Animal Attraction violate this Agreement or which might be offensive, illegal, or that might violate the rights, harm, or threaten the safety of Members. 

You are solely responsible for the Content that you publish or display (hereinafter, "post") on the Service, or transmit to other Members. 

By posting Content to any public area of Animal Attraction, you automatically grant, and you represent and warrant that you have the right to grant, to Animal Attraction an irrevocable, perpetual, non-exclusive, fully paid, worldwide license to use, copy, perform, display, and distribute such information and content and to prepare derivative works of, or incorporate into other works, such information and content, and to grant and authorize sublicenses of the foregoing. 

You must use participate in the contest in a manner consistent with any and all applicable laws and regulations. Specifically, you agree that: 

you will not impersonate any person or entity; 
you will not post, distribute or reproduce in any way any copyrighted material, trademarks, or other proprietary information without obtaining the prior consent of the owner of such proprietary rights; 
you will not remove any copyright, trademark or other proprietary rights notices contained in the Site; 
you will not interfere with or disrupt the Services or the Site or the servers or networks Connected to the Services or the Site; 
you will not post, email or otherwise transmit any material that contains software viruses or any other computer code, files or programs designed to interrupt, destroy or limit the functionality of any computer software or hardware or telecommunications equipment; 
you will not forge headers or otherwise manipulate identifiers in order to disguise the origin of any information transmitted through the Service; 
you will not "frame" or "mirror" any part of the Site, without our prior written authorization; 
you also shall not use meta tags or code or other devices containing any reference to Animal Attraction or the Service or the Site in order to direct any person to any other Web site for any purpose; 
you will not modify, adapt, sublicense, translate, sell, reverse engineer, decipher, decompile or otherwise disassemble any portion of the Site or any software used on or for the Site or cause others to do so. 
Copyright Policy
You may not post, distribute, or reproduce in any way any copyrighted material, trademarks or other proprietary information without obtaining the prior written consent of the owner of such proprietary rights. Without limiting the foregoing, if you believe that your work has been copied and posted on the Service in a way that constitutes copyright infringement, please provide our legal department with the following information: an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the owner of the copyright interest; a description of the copyrighted work that you claim has been infringed; a description of where the material that you claim is infringing is located on the Website; your address, telephone number, and email address; a written statement by you that you have a good faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law; a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are the copyright owner or authorized to act on the copyright owner's behalf. Animal Attraction's legal department for notice of claims of copyright infringement can be reached as follows: Legal Department, Animal Attraction Corporation, c/o Legal Department, 1734 Connecticut Avenue, NW, Suite 300, Washington, DC 20009 

Disclaimers
Animal Attraction is not responsible for any incorrect or inaccurate Content posted on the Website or in connection with the Service, whether caused by users of the Website, Members or by any of the equipment or programming associated with or utilized in the Service. Animal Attraction is not responsible for the conduct, whether online or offline, of any user of the Website or Member of the Service. Animal Attraction assumes no responsibility for any error, omission, interruption, deletion, defect, delay in operation or transmission, communications line failure, theft or destruction or unauthorized access to, or alteration of, user or Member communications. Animal Attraction is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or lines, computer online systems, servers or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of email or players on account of technical problems or traffic congestion on the Internet or at any Website or combination thereof, including injury or damage to users and/or Members or to any other person's computer related to or resulting from participating or downloading materials in connection with the Web and/or in connection with the Service. Under no circumstances will Animal Attraction be responsible for any loss or damage, including personal injury or death, resulting from anyone's use of the Website or the Service, any Content posted on the Website or transmitted to Members, or any interactions between users of the Website, whether online or offline. The Website and the Service are provided "AS-IS" and Animal Attraction expressly disclaims any warranty of fitness for a particular purpose or non-infringement. Animal Attraction cannot guarantee and does not promise any specific results from use of the Website and/or the Service. 

Limitation of Liability
Except in jurisdictions where such provisions are restricted, in no event will Animal Attraction be liable to you or any third person for any indirect, consequential, exemplary, incidental, special or punitive damages, including also lost profits arising from your use of the Website or the Service, even if Animal Attraction has been advised of the possibility of such damages. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary contained herein, Animal Attraction's liability to you for any cause whatsoever, and regardless of the form of the action, will at all times be limited to the amount paid, if any, by you to Animal Attraction for the Service during the term of membership. 

Indemnification
You agree to indemnify and hold Animal Attraction, its affiliated companies, officers, directors, employees, agents, partners and third parties, harmless from any loss, liability, claim, or demand, including reasonable attorney's fees, made by any third party due to or arising out of your use of the Service, including without limitation: its, for any losses, costs, liabilities and expenses (including reasonable attorneys' fees) relating to or arising out of your use of the Animal Attraction service, including: (i) any breach of this Agreement; (ii) any allegation that any materials that you submit to us or transmit to the Site infringe or otherwise violate the copyright, trademark, trade secret or other intellectual property or other rights of any third party; (iii) your activities in connection with the Site; and/or (iv) any act or omission of other Members or users (including unauthorized users, or "hackers") of the Service. This indemnity shall be applicable without regard to the negligence of any party, including any indemnified person. 

Entire Agreement
Service, contains the entire agreement between you and Animal Attraction regarding the use of the Website and/or the Service. If any provision of this Agreement is held invalid, the remainder of this Agreement shall continue in full force and effect.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh poo! I just voted from 1 computer - said sophie was at 6.4. Literally 2 minutes later I walked in here to this computer and voted...now it says sophie's at 6.3!! I'm really starting to worry that Sophie may not get this win!! Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> have a thought... Since this is how they caculate the ratings second sentence being the important one)
> Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters.
> The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo.
> 
> ...


Terry, I think we still need to vote. If we quit voting she cannot go up at all. So if others vote 1 for her and we don't vote, then her score will go down. The only way she will go up in vote % is for us to vote 10s. Votes of 10 could only help her... if i am thnking correctly!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-what a great family we have here. We stick together. Love it! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10's will bring up her average. If she has 1230 points, voted by 400 people, the average vote would be 3.075. If she had 1240 points voted by 401 people her average vote would be 3.092. The folks voting ones are going to bring it down, of course, but she needs our 10's.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

EEE gad... I'm getting confused... :smpullhair: 
I was going by this:

Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. 
The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo. 

This would explain why Sophie though thousands ahead in vote tally got below the competitors.. 
if she had loads of people voting for just her.... this would bring her rating down. (large "X" of votes into her score would give her a lower rating" ). I think this is how the competitors got her down...they voted her a lot of 1s..making the voter count high yet not making large impact on her overall tally. So beside us 'they' increased the voter count a high voter count at this point is what is hurtin her and helping them.

I think WE need to get THEIR voter count up!! high voter count with low tally would hurt them! 

like I mentioned at this point Sophie already is WAY!!! ahead in the tally. adding 'tens' will also add to her voter count but not be that much help overall. That's my thinking anyway... might be all wet on this. Just know it has to tbe ,according to the rules, the reason they have been able to get high rating with so little vote tally.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413305
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! She needs our 10s!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok I added it my bulletin on MySpace and Mia's page & Cody's page. I even asked my SIL to add it to hers and her 2 cat pages and she has a gazillion animal friends! :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi, I've never introduced myself but I've been following all the voting instructions for the past week or so. I just get a headache when I try to due the math. Anyway, I'm giving Sophie a 10 and all the others a 1. It let's me vote twice for Sophie before it stops me, each time I try.

I pray she wins! :thumbsup: 
mary anna


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi, I've never introduced myself but I've been following all the voting instructions for the past week or so. I just get a headache when I try to due the math. Anyway, I'm giving Sophie a 10 and all the others a 1. It let's me vote twice for Sophie before it stops me, each time I try.
> 
> I pray she wins! :thumbsup:
> mary anna[/B]


Oh, thank you so much!! Oh, and welcome to SM!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok I don't trust my thinking anymore .. ( when I did the theoretical-math it didn't work out like that) :brownbag: so will go with the 10 for Sophie and 1s for the competiton. 

Sorry if I screwed up things!! ... Ok.. Now it's after 5!! time for the 'good-stuff!' :smstarz:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

We need to keep voting! I just saw this thread...I have been following the other ones and giving them other pups 1's and Sophie a 10!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok I don't trust my thinking anymore .. ( when I did the theoretical-math it didn't work out like that) :brownbag: so will go with the 10 for Sophie and 1s for the competiton.
> 
> Sorry if I screwed up things!! ... Ok.. Now it's after 5!! time for the 'good-stuff!' :smstarz:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You certainly deserve the good stuff!!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

You guys are awesome. I was so depressed last night with this whole contest. I think we might be able to pull ahead at the end. My blackberry stopped working so I called t-mobile, they fixed it and now its even faster... I think I will be able to get in at least 200 votes tonight against the other dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You guys are awesome. I was so depressed last night with this whole contest. I think we might be able to pull ahead at the end. My blackberry stopped working so I called t-mobile, they fixed it and now its even faster... I think I will be able to get in at least 200 votes tonight against the other dogs.[/B]



Sophie needs those 10's as well. Chances are she will be blasted with 1's as well.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

UGGHH.. the competition is now down to 6.4. What to do... My strategy is I'll vote about 100 times for Sophie at 10. 100 times at 1s for the other two dogs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dear!! Just checked and the competition are both back up to 6.5 and little Sophie is back down to 6.3!!!
this is insane! :smpullhair:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

i think there is a serious flaw with their system.
200 votes last night knocked sophie down .2 points. but 500 votes today hasn't budged her to a new level.

These guys keep going up. I seriously think they have some system set up that every time I give Sophie a vote at a 10, someone goes in and votes a 1. 

I want to thank everyone for their efforts. Whatever happens, I know Sophie was the winner.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> i think there is a serious flaw with their system.
> 200 votes last night knocked sophie down .2 points. but 500 votes today hasn't budged her to a new level.
> 
> These guys keep going up. I seriously think they have some system set up that every time I give Sophie a vote at a 10, someone goes in and votes a 1.
> ...


Of course she is the winner in all our S/M books ..

Is there a way that photo can be entered next month - if yes, we can do this all over again.
Seriously, you know this :smpullhair: I actually look and feel like that thing right now.

Something is wrong with the scores. 

Don't give up just yet Katherine - have a tiny bit of hope with all of us ..
What time zone and time is the deadline ??


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Darn, I keep voting and Sophie is still at 6.3. All wet is 6.5. I'll keep trying till the end.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I have no idea what time the contest is over. the didn't send that information to me when we entered. I was thinking of that today. I believe they are on the east coast. I still do not know who would vote from 11 pm to 4 am ???

We could try this again next month, but I am trying to stay positive and hope somehow the system will accurately change her tally b/c it is so UNFAIR!!!!

I have my blackberry in my hand voting and every time I go back to vote for her, she has another vote. I seriously have to wonder how this is happening. 

My friends at work cannot believe how many people are voting in this contest. Plus those two dogs have to be by the same owner... it is very coincendtial that their ids are one after another and they keep moving up in the polls. I am serious about the scam with the voting thing. 

Honestly, I think its a $100 prize, it wasn't about the money.

I know I have to be positive... I haven't given up yet. I figure I'll be up til midnight voting. I cancelled dinner plans with my friend who has been amazing during the whole Sophie ordeal so I can sit with my blackberry and vote. 

I just went over to her urn and told her that she needs to come from behind for mommy. 

I am off to panera to sneak in some votes from their computer connection. 

I am trying till the END!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Katherine, we're all here with you!! .... voting like crazy, too. I posted the info on the purse forum I belong to. They have an animal section and lots of members so hopefully, they'll vote, too. Hang in there.... Think positive!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I have no idea what time the contest is over. the didn't send that information to me when we entered. I was thinking of that today. I believe they are on the east coast. I still do not know who would vote from 11 pm to 4 am ???
> 
> We could try this again next month, but I am trying to stay positive and hope somehow the system will accurately change her tally b/c it is so UNFAIR!!!!
> 
> ...



I noticed that too - the two dogs i.d. #'s are back to back ... I wonder if the whole contest is a scam and that those are pictures of the owners of the website dogs ... it's all a bit shady.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I am still voting! We are all with you to the end! :grouphug:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

can someone check out this link???

I was just on the site and where in the heck did this dog come from??????

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=2526

Previous Photo
Previous Photo "Cody and Baby Beagles"

Average Rating
8.3
(9685 votes) 


I have never ever seen these dogs!!!!


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it is time to go bigger than online... This may sound crazy but I have made flyers and plan on putting them out.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: 8.3? I swear I went through all of them last night and they were all less than 6 most of them less than 4. the dog looks familiar but there is no way he was above 6 last night. This is all a scam. they are the websites owners family or something and they keep the money among themselves. he can totaly change the numbers with one click. soooooooooooooo in my opinion since this is the case we know now that Shopie is the winner :aktion033: and she knows it too


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

question...do you think this is a dog for this month??? look at his number? i thought everyone else is starts with a 9? 

here is the post from the forum

Author Topic 
flyingbeagles
click to view profile or contact member


28 Posts
Posted - 07/23/2007 : 8:48:00 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C'mon these beagles were adorable.I am normally cynical about these things, but I can see them getting 7000 votes. Especially since the big one is marked like my Winnie! 

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=2526


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh, you are good. :smheat: that is from march 2006 http://www.animalattraction.com/ViewPrevio...3&year=2006

so keep voting :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok..something seriously wrong ( like we don't already know! )
I started to keep a tally:

7:30 pm... Yorkie 1957 votes 6.5
9:00 pm... 2047 votes 6.5 ( + 90 votes)


7:30 pm... Chis 1808 votes 6.5
9: 00 pm.. 1894 votes 6.5 ( + 86 votes)

'Our"
7:30 pm.. Sophie 3871 votes 6.3
9:00 pm 3974 votes 6.3 ( + 118 votes!!!) and still at 6.3???!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ok..something seriously wrong ( like we don't already know! )
> I started to keep a tally:
> 
> 7:30 pm... Yorkie 1957 votes 6.5
> ...


Whoa!! Those numbers are totally crazy, huh! I've thought all along that someone who doesn't like SM or one or all of us is voting a 1 for Sophie out of spite. I think they are getting a sadistic pleasure out of seeing us trying to win. :angry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> (IamMomtoMissy @ Jul 31 2007, 09:13 PM)
> Ok..something seriously wrong ( like we don't already know! )
> I started to keep a tally:
> 
> ...



now 10:45:These are since the 9 pm above...

Yorkie 2047 votes 6.5 ( +65)

chis ...1967 votes 6.6 ! ( +37) 

Sophie 4047 votes...( + 42)... and she went DOWN!!! to 6.2!!! 
Now she was inbetween the two as far as additional votes...
the yorkie maintained with a 6.5 with+65 votes... 
the chis went UP! to the 6.6 with the least amount of votes of the + 37 increase!!! 
and little Sophie with +47 went down and by a few tenths of apoint!!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

> I have no idea what time the contest is over. the didn't send that information to me when we entered. I was thinking of that today. I believe they are on the east coast. I still do not know who would vote from 11 pm to 4 am ???[/B]


I'm usually up nights and I've been voting. Sophie is #1 no matter what happens :wub: ...but we're gonna keep voting anyway :biggrin: !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As I just posted in the other thread.. Sophie has a 2100 vote lead!!!! Who can say she is not the winner! ?? 

My goodness it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see she way way ahead! So I don't care what their crazy manipulative 'system' declares.. in my book little Sofie is no question the winner and I intend to celebrate that tomorrow AM!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I do not know how she got bumped down. I have never watched American Idol but I do hear that there were issues with their voting methods as well. Perhaps, we are experiencing that same type of scam for this contest. 

O well. 

Sophie is on the wall at the Picture People in Springfield VA. and I know she really won this contest. I also know that the forum has some of the most supportive people in the world. thank you for everything that you did for the contest and being there for me during Sophie's cancer and passing.

My bro in law called me yesterday... he saw at his gym that someone has 3 malteses for sale. It is probably too soon, but I happen to be going home this weekend. I think I might just go and look at them. They are only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

American Idol is a joke lately and the voting was manipulated. But this is a pet photo contest and if the owner is cheating, that's pathetic! Sophie is clearly the winner, as well she deserves to be :wub: .


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've been voting as much as I could today. I almost cried when I just checked back in and the other two dogs were ahead in the ratings. No matter what happens, Sophie is the winner according to me and I am authorized (by myself) to declare these things.

Hugs to everyone who's been trying so hard to get our girl to the top. We'll see how the math comes out because I for one, can't figure it out.... :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I think it is time to go bigger than online... This may sound crazy but I have made flyers and plan on putting them out.[/B]



that is soooooooooooooooooo cute and adorable - I am laughing here - not at you - with u - we have stooped low low, calling the dogs rats, snooping on other websites, handing out flyers - what's it gonna take ... ???????????? :smpullhair: 

We tried and we tried so hard dammit .... !!!!!!!!!!! we tried our best for Sophies legacy.

But we won't let this get to us - I hope she can enter next month and we'll keep doing it again and when this is all over - we can put our scratch papers together with a tally and tell the website owner what we think .. I am thinking of contacting them and telling them what I really think ...

Loveeeeeeeeeeee the flyer idea - classic !!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I do not know how she got bumped down. I have never watched American Idol but I do hear that there were issues with their voting methods as well. Perhaps, we are experiencing that same type of scam for this contest.
> 
> O well.
> 
> ...


Katherine, please go and "look" at the puppies - you never know what is too early. I've said this before, when my Max #1 was taken by a coyotte I was pretty distraught. It was late at night and he took him into the canyon next to our home - Max was already dead and I couldn't do anything because I didn't know if there was a pack of coyottees around.
Anyway - long story short, I came inside - balling my eyes out - what a horrible death he had, I kept blaming myself, his toys and bones were still on the floor inside, his bowl was full of food and water ... I sat on the stairs and cried like a baby - sobbing.
My husband started looking in the paper, he wanted to replace Max the following morning. I was a wreck all day and the kids weren't any better.

My poor husband was frantically searching with his employees all day for Maltese pups - males ... he came home and said we are going to Fashion Island in Newport Beach - the pet shop there has 2 males that are 12 weeks old and they had just got them in.

I saw Max II with his brother, we picked Max cause he was the cheekier one.

I can't tell you how happy we all were, the puppy licks and soft hugs took away alot of the pain that I had - he changed our family and our sadness didn't last very long. 

Sure, till this day we talk about our first Max but this one is unique in his own way.

So you never know, it filled a very big void and changed the mood of our home instantly.

I wish you all the best in whatever you think is "too soon" - you are the only one that can decide that - but I bet you are going to fall in love with one of those babies. You still have room in your heart to love and spoil another Malt I AM SURE !!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I do not know how she got bumped down. I have never watched American Idol but I do hear that there were issues with their voting methods as well. Perhaps, we are experiencing that same type of scam for this contest.
> 
> O well.
> 
> ...


Sophie is sure a winner :thumbsup: :grouphug: and I agree with what Lina said: take a look at the pups, you never know :grouphug: 

wish u all the best :grouphug: 

kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Katherine, I'm a believer that when we lose a very special 'love-pooch' ...another, one that is meant to be, will be sent to us. That we will somehow, someway, be connected to them. Do go see the pups. Don't worry, you'll know in a heartbeat if one of them is 'the-one'. If not, then there is that 'one" out there someplace, and little Sophie will see to it you are guided to him/her.
When we lost our first 'love", Puffy, I truly questioned if I could ever love another as much... and I am one who has always had a pooch in my life. I felt it wouldn't be fair to another..that I'd never love them quite as much.. and yes, probably a bit of feeling I'd be betraying Puffy.
It took nearly two years when we got Missy.. my first Maltese, and though I felt I wanted a Bichon... the second I saw her...I adored her! There were a few pups to choose from but "her" there was just 'something' about her!
When she passed, I knew it was possible to love again to the same depth, another little one but felt it would take time to come to terms with her passing and absence before I got another. She passed in July and thought the following spring I'd start to look.
Well as it turned out , only 2 months after Missy's passing...I learned of little Naddie in rescue and her need for a loving home and someone who was willing to work with some of her 'minor- issues'. The second I saw her photo she just 'jumped' out at me... I paused and read her story of neglect/abuse. I just knew in my heart she was meant to be ours! ..and to be honest it wasn't the most 'flattering" photo !
I knew she was our 'meant to be pooch'..had no reservations.. no feeling of "guilt' and in fact I had the feeling that Missy was pleased.
There is no time frame "rule" for getting another... it simply is when that special one that will tug at your heart and tell you 'I'm meant to be yours". Don't feel it affects your love for little Sophie.

I've posted this before but going to again.
Think of a brightly lit candle.... that represents your deep love for Sophie
Then a new unlit candle..... that represents a new pup
Take that unlit candle and touch it to the lit candle.
That new candle now burns just as bright as the first... but more importantly...
Notice that the first candle lost none of it's brightness!!! rather now you have two ... 
The second took nothing from the first! ... love which is represented by that light is only more expanded.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Katherine, I'm a believer that when we lose a very special 'love-pooch' ...another, one that is meant to be, will be sent to us. That we will somehow, someway, be connected to them. Do go see the pups. Don't worry, you'll know in a heartbeat if one of them is 'the-one'. If not, then there is that 'one" out there someplace, and little Sophie will see to it you are guided to him/her.
> When we lost our first 'love", Puffy, I truly questioned if I could ever love another as much... and I am one who has always had a pooch in my life. I felt it wouldn't be fair to another..that I'd never love them quite as much.. and yes, probably a bit of feeling I'd be betraying Puffy.
> It took nearly two years when we got Missy.. my first Maltese, and though I felt I wanted a Bichon... the second I saw her...I adored her! There were a few pups to choose from but "her" there was just 'something' about her!
> When she passed, I knew it was possible to love again to the same depth, another little one but felt it would take time to come to terms with her passing and absence before I got another. She passed in July and thought the following spring I'd start to look.
> ...


Beautifull said ...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Be sure & report back to us about the pups. You know we love a good pup story.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok i'm in the dark. I've been voting, but when is it over? I have voted and voted and....Is sophie in the top lead?

Andrea


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

> Katherine, I'm a believer that when we lose a very special 'love-pooch' ...another, one that is meant to be, will be sent to us. That we will somehow, someway, be connected to them. Do go see the pups. Don't worry, you'll know in a heartbeat if one of them is 'the-one'. If not, then there is that 'one" out there someplace, and little Sophie will see to it you are guided to him/her.
> When we lost our first 'love", Puffy, I truly questioned if I could ever love another as much... and I am one who has always had a pooch in my life. I felt it wouldn't be fair to another..that I'd never love them quite as much.. and yes, probably a bit of feeling I'd be betraying Puffy.
> It took nearly two years when we got Missy.. my first Maltese, and though I felt I wanted a Bichon... the second I saw her...I adored her! There were a few pups to choose from but "her" there was just 'something' about her!
> When she passed, I knew it was possible to love again to the same depth, another little one but felt it would take time to come to terms with her passing and absence before I got another. She passed in July and thought the following spring I'd start to look.
> ...


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Alot of these type of contests will not calculate in votes of a 1 or 2. They figure people will go in and vote that low to out the competition.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The competition was over July 31st.

Those silly "chi's" won ... :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> The competition was over July 31st.
> 
> Those silly "chi's" won ... :w00t:[/B]



This contest absolutely had to be "fixed". No one could have voted as much as we did!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415682
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, as far as I'm concerned, darling Sophie is the clear winner in my book!


----------

